# Quickly becoming mantis obsesessed



## Maeraxya (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello to all you other mantid enthusiasts. I have been lurking for a few days and figured I should introduce myself before I just start posting everywhere. Haha. 

I am new to the hobby but not new to loving mantids. I remember seeing them as a kid and being fascinated with them. Anytime I see a mantis I have to pick them up, or should I say let them walk onto me. Haha. 

Recently I found out they make great pets and thus my crazy research begins to learn and know all I can before I bring one of these beautiful creatures inside. (it's bad I was up till 2AM watching videos and looking at pictures, and I probably woke up the boyfriend 3 or 4 times with my oohs and ahhhs) 

Moving in 2 months(Finally will be done with my second license, went to culinary school and now cosmo school! ) so I figure that is when I will acquire the new babies. 

Also this is long and rambling, so I shall end after saying that I shall live vicariously through your beautiful collections until I can get my own. (LAME, I am pretty obsessed with Ruin, that is like mantis goals right there.)


----------



## LAME (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the forum






The only thing I can recommend is start off with a couple of beginner mantid(s) species and slowly build your collection as you gain experience.  It will keep you from going crazy spending tons of time doing things (that you will learn tricks to do much quicker as you go) and with first-time keepers it tends to kill the hobby for them due to the stress. Also it will prevent mantid health problems/death (also loss of money on the mantids) as many species require a experienced keeper in order to keep them happy and healthy.

If you visit the sponsor stores to buy a mantid check the mantid care level/experience needed to keep each species they offer, many species are in the dedicated caresheets section. The two main sites are BugsInCyberspace.com and MantisPlace.com


----------



## Maeraxya (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you for the useful info!  I'm thinking of starting with a couple ghosts(they are one of my favorite species) or maybe Chinese. Still figuring that out! 

So happy to have found this forum I've already learned so much!


----------



## Sarah K (Sep 1, 2016)

Welcome! You sound like me when I started! You are about to begin an amazing adventure!


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## KevinsWither (Sep 2, 2016)

Maeraxya said:


> Thank you for the useful info!  I'm thinking of starting with a couple ghosts(they are one of my favorite species) or maybe Chinese. Still figuring that out!
> 
> So happy to have found this forum I've already learned so much!


Welcome, (squire or initiate) to the forum of mantids. You will move up the ranks (relatively quickly) and you will become a master of raising mantids (and pretty much a lot of bugs) in time. Good luck on your quest...


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 2, 2016)

Maeraxya said:


> Thank you for the useful info!  I'm thinking of starting with a couple ghosts(they are one of my favorite species) or maybe Chinese. Still figuring that out!
> 
> So happy to have found this forum I've already learned so much!


Ghosts (Phyllocrania paradoxa) are great and tame easily, and have a very exotic look but are a very hardy species - recommended for beginners too. Chinese mantids (Tenodera sinensis) are a great option as they are a naturalized species so can be captured in the wild (I saw two today). The Chinese mantids also grow large at about 4", which means they also are hungry pigs.  

One of my favorites has to be Carolina mantids (Stagmomantis carolina) as they are a native species, and extra nymphs from a ooth can be released. They seem to have individual attitudes/traits, take to handling and various feeders well, etc. Likely though I have a soft spot for them as I got started in the hobby rescuing my first mantid from a winter freeze while at work. They do require a bit more care, but if you can mange humidity and feeding properly, I doubt you'll have problems with the species as it was my first.

Some great beginner mantid species though are African mantis (Sphodromantis lineola), Budwing mantis (Parasphendale affinis or Parasphendale argrionina), Chinese mantis (Tenodera sinensis), Double shield mantids (Pnigomantis medioconstricta), Ghost mantis (Phyllocrania paradoxa), Giant Asian mantis (Hierodula membranacea), and Griffin mantis (Polyspilota griffinii). Although some are not necessary listed as typical beginner species, they are all hardy, and seem to do fine even with beginners.

Have fun searching and getting started.


----------



## ashleenicole (Sep 2, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! I think ghost are a great beginner species, I've found mine really hardy and easy to care for.


----------



## Maeraxya (Sep 3, 2016)

Thank you all for the info and encouragement. 

Once I am comfortable enough with bringing a mantis to adulthood I will likely mate them and definitely want a native species so I can help the local population increase! I have seen one adult so far and it seemed to be male, not sure of the species, didn't want to disturb him as he was molting!


----------

